# cold water need help with warming



## baz11 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have two 250 watt visi-therem heaters in my 75 gallon tank, i have two empor 400's but I can not get it past 70 degrees I have them at the highest temp it goes to. I do keep my air condition low but I need some help to correct it with me not having to adjust my air condition mabye a product out there something please help


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

In most circumstances, a 250 watt heater, in good working condition should be able to heat an aquarium on it's own. Are the heaters working? Do they feel hot to you? Does the light come on in them? How cold is the room?


----------



## baz11 (Feb 12, 2008)

yes they are both workiing fine just bought them they are hot but and the room is at about 68 so i dont know what to do


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

My fish room can drop to 60 degrees at times in the winter. No issues in keeping a 75 gallon tank at 78F with a 200 watt heater here.

Either the heater isn't working right, or isn't set right.


----------



## baz11 (Feb 12, 2008)

well I keep it In the middle on the tank laying side ways and the temp all the way up


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

It might be because of all the rock that you have in the tank that is close to the heater? I would just double check your heater and make sure that you have it on the correct setting. Take it out of the tank and put it in a bucket of water, plug it in, and check it that way! It may help.


----------



## DEREK21 (Dec 21, 2006)

Heater might not be working right, but before buying a new one, try this. This should basically reset your heater.

I see you have it cranked all the way up.

1. Unplug your heater.
2. Then, dial it back down so that it is at the bottom of the temp range.
3. Let it sit in the tank for about 30 minutes.
4. Plug the heater back in.
a. Now, let it sit about 10 minutes.
b. Now turn the temp up 1 click at a time.
c. Stop when the light comes on.

Now you can turn it up a little at a time until it's maintaining the temperature you would like. You probably won't have to reach the top of the heater's range.


----------

